# Music is life



## stropko

I'm considering getting a tattoo that says "Music is life." I'm Hungarian by descent, and thought it would be cool to get it in Hungarian. If someone could translate the phrase, it would be most appreciated. Google Translate gave me "A zene az élet."

Thanks!


----------



## bibax

I think it is correct.

Possible variants:

Zene az élet. (without 'A', the Hungarian definite article)
Zene az életem. = Music is my life.


----------



## Zsanna

I agree with bibax, however, in the second sentence (with "my" in it) a definite article (= "A", at the beginning of the sentence) would sound better to my ears but it really depends on the shade of meaning you'd like to express. 
With bibax's version I'd say it's closer to the meaning of _My life is music_ (i.e. "from the beginning to the end/entirely") with the definite article before "zene", it is more like "it is something that fills up my life" or " I like best" or  "I'm prepared to go to the ends of the world", etc.


----------

